# Check out this view of one of our swarm traps.



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Very exciting! Hope I get some in mine...there is a feral hive in an abandoned house a few miles away...I am counting on them being healthy!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great photo! Bee sure and put another trap there when you take that one down to hive the swarm. Bet you get another swarm in the same location. I caught two swarms this week on the same trellis post (grape trellis) about six days apart.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Hopefully they all fit in and don't fly away.


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

It's almost 40 liters in size. They should fit. We'll see.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright. That looks like a good one.


----------

